# Sullan's Sundries Antique Shop



## Daranavo (Aug 19, 2005)

Th shop sits along side the road and down about 100 paces from the Dunedain Inn. Its structure is square about 30 feet by 30 feet and two stories high. There is a white picket fence outlying it with green grass split by a gravel walkway up to the large oak door. The wood has a shimmer about it as if it were wet but when touched it is completely dry and smooth. It has wooden shingles atop it expertly placed. There are 2 large windows in the front with large shudders on either side. Inside the first thing you notice are several oil lanterns along the walls which light it up quite well. There is a large fireplace in the center of the east wall. On the floor in front of it is a blue bear skin, and 2 large chairs sit atop it. Each wall is painted a different color with a white ceiling. Well-crafted, wooden tables align some of the walls, all with objects atop them. There are several bookshelves as well that go all the way up to the ceiling. Between the tables, larger weapons, pieces of armor, furs, and statues sit or lean against the wall. The floor is a light green tile. As you lift your eyes, you see several paintings dipicting landscapes and famous scenes of the era. In the far corner is a long counter, also topped with swords, bows, crossbows, various small cases and other objects. Behind the counter is a door that presumably leads to the cellar. Across from the counter is another door with stairs leading up to his living quarters.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 20, 2005)

*It had been will into the morning when Olheri opened her eyes. The light had filled the little room at the DuneDain Inn. Finally deciding to get up, she brushed the dark hair out of her face as the memory of a promise came back. Quickly readying herself, she let her hair stay untied, her long dress still the same dark cloth. Having walked from her room back to the front, she stopped at the bar only long enough to get a little bread and a drink before leaving the little inn. 

It wasn't long before she found the shop, the well kept look of the little yard and the smooth door made her think that he must indeed be doing some good business. Standing at the door, she ran the back of her hand down the shining wood, part in admiration and part from a desire to stall. One hand turned the nob and the door swung open to the room.* 

-----------------------
sorry I can't finnish right now. need to go.... but that should work!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 21, 2005)

As she opened the large door, a seedy looking character dressed in dark clothing bowed to her lightly and exited. From inside she heard Sullan say, "Thank you sir, please come again." She saw him from across the large room behind the counter. As she entered she saw a sign hung on the door front, it read, _Open_. He stepped from the counter toward her and greeted her by taking her hand and nodding a bow. "It is great that you have come miss. I was about to think that you were not going to pay me a visit at all today." He smiled and moved around her to shut the door. She saw him reach his arm around to the front of the door then shut it. He took something from his pocket that she could not see and she saw his hand twist near the door handle. She heard a metallic *click* sound and then as he turned he placed something back into his pocket. With a smile he gestured for her to follow him. "This way please."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 21, 2005)

*She started to follow, her voice quiet and relaxed.* “I did say I would be here, did I not?” *She smiled politely though what had just happened had her a little on edge. No, it would be good to not have someone simply walk in, she had to admit that much, but caution would not let her completely dismiss it. Looking around, she could see well placed shelves and tables holding an array of trinkets and treasures, some like nothing she had seen before though she showed only little interest in most of them.* “It would appear you are indeed doing well here, but I seem to have chased off one of your customers. I hope my presence is not a bother.” *As his back was to her, she had not tried to see his face. Her eyes drifted from one thing to the next as they walked, her steps to the side and just behind his.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 21, 2005)

He scoffed, "Oh, some people are just prone to always be in a huff, pay him no mind." He moved around the counter and squatted a moment, "Now, lets see...oh, here it is." as he found what he wanted he stood up and set a long, thin silver case down upon the counter. He placed a hand atop it and looked at her. "Now, before I show you this, is there any way that I could talk you into selling your amulet? I have another long knife such as this one and I wanted to make them a set." He smiled and waited for her to think about his offer.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 21, 2005)

*She took only a moment before speaking.* "No. I am sorry but it was a gift." *Smiling lightly, her eyes drifted from where his strong hand rested on the box, up to his waiting face.* "My mother gave it to me when I was yet very young. It is worth far more to me then what one could pay."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

He nodded clearly dissapointed. His hand lifted off the case and moved to its side. He slid it across the counter. "The long knife is of elven make and quite the work of art there." His mouth formed a smirk at her. When she opened the case, the shine of the Lane blade sparkled in her eyes. The metal of the blade had a reddish sheen to it. There upon the bottom of the pommel was a large green stone just like the one she already possessed. "That blade gained me access into Rivenedell you know. Lane is a very rare material. I could tell you who gave it to me but... you probably do not want to know."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

As the box opened and the light hit the little stone she knew that it was the twin of her own. She could tell that Sullan was still speaking but his words were not heard. Her fingers reached out to touch the fine mettle work of the setting that held the gem. Her words were not more then a whisper. "Unless I am mistaken... this is the stone given to my brother." There was only one way anyone could have claimed this from him; if so, her quest may have just ended. Saddened eyes looked into his. "Is there some way I could ask you for its return?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

His face was one big cringe. "Oh...well...how unexpected. Hmm. Those are as you know quite rare miss." He shook his head. "It would be difficult to part with such a thing, however, I realize your need and so perhaps we could come to an agreement. There are other means of worth that do not involve money." His face broke a slight smile as he looked at her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

She only half listened, walking towards the chairs by the fireplace. One hand brushed over the soft fabric as she stepped around and let herself fall lightly into one of them. Her empty eyes seemed to gaze through the coals of the last fire, her face showed nothing though it was whiter then it had been. “Then he is gone.....” The words were cool and quiet. A single tear ran down her cheek unheeded as her hand reached for and brought the coin pouch out of the dark cape. Long fingers shook slightly as they held the little charm before a tight fist hid it again from the light. She thought a moment, the charm held close to her heart. “Do you have a small chain I could pay you for? I had one not long ago...it would be good to replace it.” Tipping the contents of the pouch into her lap, she collected the few silver coins and held them in the up turned palm of her other hand.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

He sympathized with her and decided to try and console her. He moved from around the counter toward her. He kneeled beside her and set his hand on her shoulder. "There there dear, there is no certainty of anything. Only that you can not find him. As I said, the ring was found by another and damaged and nothing more. Do not despair. Let me fix you a spot of tea." He patted her shoulder lightly and stood up. Quietly, he stepped over to his fireplace and swung the kettle up under the flames. he moved back behind the counter and brought up a tea tray, cups and decanter. He produced a small box, opened it, and sprinkled tea leaves into the cups. He snapped the box shut and replaced it below the counter. He stood silent and just watched her as the water heated up.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

"Perhaps you are right... though he would never have let it be taken from him. Not while he lived." Darkened eyes watched the flames, too lost in thought to fully realize what was going on around her. Olheri's breathing was only a whisper and her face still as blank as it had been. Cold fingers drooped the coins back into the folds of the dark green dress, both hands going to the little charm. Bringing it back into her lap, the light of the fire danced across it. She wished she had not lost the chain, brushing the little piece with a light touch her mind wandered over what could be done to find her brother and how to take his stone back.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

As he listened to her words, he noticed the kettle was boiling over and steam rushed from its sides. Hastily he lifted the decanter and moved to the kettle. He swung it out from the fireplace and tilted it letting the hot water fill the decanter. He then moved back to the counter and quickly filled the cups. Steam rose from the cups and the decanter as he lifted it and moved up to her. "Tea miss?" He waited for her to take a cup from the tray.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

"hum? Oh, thank you." Carefully picking up one of the little cups, she sipped at the hot drink, letting it sooth her mind and warm her hands. "I am sorry, sir. I have been trying to find my brother for almost a year now... he vanished one night leaving no letter or clue. Our mother.....I can not go back with empty hands." Olheri blinked slowly and looked up at Sullan with dull eyes. "How much would it cost if I again asked for the return of the stone?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

Sullan listened as he set down the tray and picked up the cup of hot tea. He turned around and sat down next to her in the other chair. "Miss, you seem...distraught, maybe we should discuss business another time? When you are feeling better perhaps?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

She thought about this for a time. "Perhaps, maybe I can...find..a little more money... if you will promise me you will not sell that knife to anyone else." A slight sparkle showed in her blue eyes now though no smile yet lightened her face. "I have a way of finding things from unwary when I need to." She sipped at the tea, her eyes drifting over his face. "Now please, what do you ask for this little trinket?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

He sipped his tea and thought a moment. "Well, it is not money that such an item is worth. You see, Lane is no ordinary metal and it is extremely difficult to work. Not to mention the value of the stone alone. You see together, they are priceless. However, I am sympathetic to your need and I am willing to help you. I will _loa_n you the knife, however, first I need your help. I guess it all depends on how great your need is," he said frankly and sipped his tea.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

Her eyebrows knitted slightly at his words. Holding the cup in one hand, she placed the charm and coins away and took another drink of the soothing brew. "What could you need my help with...and could you truly trust such an object to someone you do not know?" This had brought the tiny curve to her lips, the light touching her deep blue eyes.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

He nodded and had another sip. "I understand your apprehension completely. I do not believe you wish to be called a thief. It will only add to your difficulties I think. Besides I believe myself a good judge of character." He said in a smug tone. His eyes darkened slightly. "Your need is great and...you will do what I ask if you want your precious stone. You see if you find your brother, the stone will obviously belong to him and in that case, he may keep it, for it would not rightfully be my own. In any event, you will return the knife to me and tell me your tale." He smiled and gestured. "You see, I am a...reasonable man and I ask for so...little of you."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

She searched his darkening eyes, her own two deep wells of conflicting emotions and thoughts. Her cup was almost empty as she brought it to her lips, watching Sullan she finished the tea and held the still warm cup in the palms of her hands. "But you still have not said what it is you want." She looked back to the fire and awaited his words.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

"You are an intelligent woman, and you possess a certain charm which is what I need." He turned in the chair to face her. "So here it is then. There is a man staying at the Inn. His name is Daranavo and he has been here for a few days now. He fits the description given to me by an associate of mine who has been looking for him. Apparently he may have killed a man. One of some importance I believe he said. I do like to be thorough and so you will need to be at your best. He often eats and drinks in the evenings at the Inn. I want you to join him and learn why he is here and where he is from. He has a blade with him, a rapier. I need to observe it for certain...markings. I need you to borrow it and bring it to me then return it without his knowledge. Simple yes?" He said as he smiled at her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

She let the idea sink in for a while, indeed it sounded like it might be something she could do... but yet... "Is that all there is to it? I could do with some good dinner company..." Sparkling eyes narrowed as she hunted his face, looking for more clues. "Why is this not something you could ask him about. I have yet to meet a man who is not willing to talk over a few drinks." She turned slightly towards him, curled her feet up under her and leaned her head onto the soft fabric.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

He maintained his smile and composure. "Ofcourse, I do not wish to be involved if something were to happen to this man. I do not know the nature of the inquiry I am only doing someone a favor. In turn you are doing me a favor. What arrangement I have made with this associate is none of your concern you only need know that I am getting something for my trouble and so are you. Be careful, I have heard he is no fool." He held out his hand to her. "So, do we have an accord?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

All the warnings she had heard, all the stories she knew, nothing pulled at her as much as the hope she began to feel. Slowly at first, then smoothly, her hand stretched out to his. "As I have said, I could use some good company. Now let me ask if you happen to have a simple little neckless chain, I could triad you something for it if I do not have enough silver with me." Her smile curled a little more and her eyes glittered slightly in the fire light.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 24, 2005)

He smiled back to her and released her hand. "I am sure I can come up with something for your amulet." He stood and waited for her to stand. When she did he moved to the door and unlocked it. He opened it and turned the sign around that hung on its outside. He looked at the lay of the sun and decided that soon he would break for lunch. "Have a good day miss." He said as he nodded a bow to her as she left.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 24, 2005)

She had nodded as she passed him to leave the shop. "Thank you, sir. I may be stopping by later...but there are a few things one must do before dinner." Only a hint of sarcasm hid in her voice, a polite smile was flashed at him and she turned and walked away.

It must indeed be nearing noon, the day was warmer now and a few people were walking along the streets. Mischief flashed in her eyes, a few of the people already looked rather drunk... 

Olheri found her way back to the Dunedain Inn after a seemingly short time. Her funds not as few as they had been and no one the wiser for nothing had been taken, they had quite willingly given over a few coins, only to find that they could have been talking to shadows.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 4, 2005)

*about a full day later... or so it would seem... I guess...*

She should have known better. She knew he would try something like this! Why had she not kept watching him?! 

Raining Venesse in, Olheri's eyes flashed a poisonous green as she jumped to the ground before they had come to a full stop not far from the bulding. 

The fading light of the early evening landed softly on the polished door of the shop, it would have been almost beautiful if not for the rage that emanated from the darkly dressed woman marching up the stone walkway.

A tight fist knocked on the smooth woodwork making a solid, demanding sound echo through the room behind. "Sullan! Sullan, I have business with you!" Her voice was controlled but anger gave it a strong edge as she called out. 

'_He had better be here. If that fool has taken..._' A low growl was cut short by the sound of the door being opened.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

Sullan had been enjoying a spot of tea when he heard Olheri's voice outside. He hopped up out of his chair, almost alarmed by her tone. He did half expect to see her again, but not at all so soon. Reluctantly, he unlocked the door and let her inside. "Well, Olheri, what a nice surprise." He said as he looked her over briefly. His gaze made its way to her face. "I just made some tea, would you like some?" He cracked a smile and gestured although he knew she was not here for simple pleasentries.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 4, 2005)

Brushing past him into the room, she left Sullan unnoticed as she took in the room. Everything looked as it had, only a few things seemed to have been moved slightly but not enough to keep her attention. 

"Where is your stable? My horse needs to rest." Only now did she turn to look at the shop keeper. Her eyes glowed green as they landed on him, her face coldly blank but of the tension that showed at the edges of her eyes and mouth. "How has business been as of late?"


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

He turned and followed her movements with his eyes. Her questions surprised him and he stammered for answers. "M-my stable?...It is out back. B-business?...it is pretty good." He expected other questions from her then these and his mind had prepared for them which were more complicated. These simple answers were coming to him sporatically. 

He quickly gained his composure. "Miss, I know you wish to find Daranavo. He came here not 2 hours ago."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 4, 2005)

"Then I would advise that you tell me where he is to be found, sir. He has stolen something of mine and the longer it takes me to find him..." She stopped, opening and looking at the palm of her hand. Her fist had been clenched so tight as to leave beep, red marks that her fingernails had brought just short of bleeding.

A angry and tired sigh shook her as she tried to think a little more clearly. Only a day... one day and she was further behind then she had ever been. A thought shot through her mind, her voice taking a worried note to it. "The dagger? Do you still have the one you showed me?"


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

When she mentioned the dagger...a concerned look came over Sullan. "Well, it is interesting that you mention the dagger. It was what Daranavo was after. I am afraid he took it with him miss, however if you would let me..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 4, 2005)

The sound that came from her was a strangled moan, nearly a scream but that she had only just enough control to not let it be too loud. She shuddered and one hand reached out to grasp the back of a nearby chair as it felt like something had dealt her a sudden and unmerciful blow. She stayed on her feet but only just. Everything had gone wrong. Why had she... Her eyes blurred for a moment and she had to blink to clear her vision.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

Sullan jumped into action and rushed to her side. "Miss...miss...are you alright?" He gently took her hand in his. "Please sit down." He helped her sit down into the chair. "Oh my...let me get you some tea." He moved away to the counter, sprinkled tea leaves, filled the tea cup with hot water, and queezed a lemon into it. Quickly he turned back to her and tried to hand her the cup.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 4, 2005)

"No. No, I need to get it back." Her face was fully blank as she looked at her hands. "I have to get my stone back." She shivered as all warmth seemed to have left her. Rage, loss and the long, hard ride stealing away her strength.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

"Now now miss, calm yourself... and drink this." He again tried to hand her the cup. "Tell me why you need the stone so badly?" He had a questioning tone, however, she detected a calmness about his words....as if he was stalling or something.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 4, 2005)

She took the cup only to set it aside. "Would you not want returned anything that had been taken from you? You keep this place locked well enough... Now please, where is Daranavo to be found?!" She was not going to let herself pause too long if it meant loosing him now, no matter how weary her body may be, her mind and soul would never let her rest tell... She could kill him if it came to that.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

Just as Sullan was about ot speak..the shop door opened and in walked Daranavo. He stood there and looked at the two of them. He sighed and waited for the verbal assault that was to come very soon. Under his arm, he held something wrapped in a black cloth.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 8, 2005)

*sorry, have to post and run. I had it writen out. *

Her head had been bowed, dark hair spilling over her shoulders when the door opened. Cold eyes shot to the figure that looked to have stopped short at seeing her here. 

Trying to stand smoothly to her feet, one hand griped tightly around the back of the chair. She glanced over him quickly before her eyes locked on his face, remembering only for a moment when she had first seen him at the inn. 

He could see the anger and something that almost could have been fear in her unfaltering gaze. Time dragged by a they stood in silence; finally Olheri spoke in a quiet, almost calm voice. “Do you think me such a fool? You used me, you hurt and robbed me. Did you not think I would try to find you? Where are the stones?!” She lowered her chin slightly to look at him through the tops of her eyes threateningly. “Both of them.” Fists clenched, her aim would be enough to at least return the blow she had received that morning.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 8, 2005)

Daranavo was indeed surprised to see her. _How had she arrived so soon? This is the second time I have underestimated her...there will not be a third. _"Olheri...hello." He said as he forced a tired smile and looked at the anger in her face. "Ok...I know your angry..I can see that. If you will let..." Sullan broke in.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 8, 2005)

Sullan moved forward a few steps and wringed his hands in an obvious state of nervousness. "Daranavo..the...blacksmith.." Daranavo nodded. "We are set then?" Daranavo nodded again. "Ah...excellent" He turned and looked at Olheri who looked as if she would burn holes into Daranavo's face. "Mylady...there is much that you must come to know. Before you act...would you let me...explain?" He smiled yet he remained unsure of her intentions.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 8, 2005)

"Explain? You had better. Unless of corse you like the taste of blood and being unable to breath." A small twinkle came to her eyes. "And I am sure master Sullan would not appreciate having a stain on such a fine carpet." One hand fingered the hilt of the dagger at her waist, not bringing out it but more to show that she could fulfill her threat. She was far from relaxed, edgy and angered she was quickly getting tired of playing for the two men.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 8, 2005)

Sullan's face went white when she mentioned the word blood. He detested violence and moreso when it occurred in front of him. "Ok, I think we shall not have any of that now. Sit...please, and let us talk." Sullan took from Daranavo the package wrapped in black cloth. He moved to his counter and gestured for the two to sit in the chairs nearby. He went around behind the counter and placed two small, gold and silver stands upon the desk. He looked straight at Olheri and a small grin worked its way onto his face. 

He slowly unwrapped the cloth. before her eyes, he set a small, tubular, cone shaped object onto the stands. It was very ornate and covered in glyphs and shapes etched in more gold and silver. At its broad end, set the two green stones that she recognized. It appeared to be a sceptre of some kind, yet to her, it was strangely familar. Even from this distance, she recognized some of the strange symbols carved around the feline shaped head.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

Olheri stayed standing but let her hand fall from the dagger as she looked impatiently between Daranavo and Sullan. 

She watched as the dark fabric slid away, her expression changing in surprise and disbelief. “What did you... How...” Walking slowly over to the counter, the gold and silver of the vines were taken in carefully by her gaze. The fine workmanship of the feline like head and gracefulness of the piece was something she had only heard tell of when she was a girl. 

Caution kept her hand back, the light catching familiarly in the depths of two green stones set perfectly in place as the eyes to the scepter. '_It can not really be..?_' She didn't realize that her thought had come as a whisper, very little of her attention still on the men for most was drawn to this thing that she never though she would see.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 9, 2005)

Daranavo spoke from behind her. "I knew you would not just give me your stone, I had no choice but to lie...Your brother" His voice faded and he cleared his throat. "Your brother is infact dead. I know this to be true...I am sorry...If I had known who he was...It...It could of gone differently for him."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

She nodded silently, her shoulders and head sagging slightly as she sighed. "I knew he could not be alive... I have felt it for some time but did not want to except it..." She turned to look at Daranavo, her face almost calm, the shimmer of tears showing in her eyes, held back by the anger that she still felt. 

"What else do you know? About my people... about me..." She lifted her chin up a little and held her arms across her waist; defiant but wounded. "What else has been a lie?" He could tell she wanted to say more, but her lips were pulled shut, her eyes not quite staying on his face.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 9, 2005)

Daranavo looked at her. _How will she take all of this? If she dislikes me now, she will hate me very soon. _He thought. "I was hired to..._find_...your people." She detected an uneasy slur when he said the word find. "In my travels, I have learned much of your history and your traditions. It probably does not surprise you to know that your people have been considered for some time to be a threat. I must atone for what I have done, now knowing what I do know of your people. It will probably mean my death, however I will tell you that your people are being hunted. Now, as we speak. It has been going on for some time." She looked up and saw a darkness enter his eyes. His face grew stern and his brow was furled. "There was no joy in it. I only did what I was ordered to do."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

Their eyes met for only a moment. "I know my people are hunted as beasts... Why do you think I would not tell you who I am? I can not even trust myself..." Her voice faded to a whisper and where her eyes had been green, the deep blue that he had first seen came back. She turned, her fingers brushing the countertop not far from the treasure only for a moment. A chill ran down her spine and she pulled her had back without touching anything. Eyes lowered, she walked over to sit by the fire, brushing lightly past Daravo's side as she passed him.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 9, 2005)

Without warning Daranavo voilently pushed her back toward the counter. She caught her balance and with her left hand was able to stop herself and stay standing. "All I want to do is go home now. To be finished of this wretched task." His voice came through his lips in a pained screech. "I need you to pick up the Sceptre...Olheri." She looked at him in complete disbelief. She silently shook her head. "He reached down and rested his hand upon the pommel of his rapier. "Please...please pick up the Sceptre." His voice had almost a pleading tone."


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 9, 2005)

Sullan was completely vexxed. He had been so pleased just a moment ago at bringing the pieces fo the lost sceptre back together once again. Now, he was forlorned and fear shot down his back. Outrage and horror fought for dominance within his mind. He neither spoke nor moved a muscle.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

"Kill me if you must. I will not betray my people." Her heart raced as she watched the change that had come to his face. "I have nothing left now anyway. Not even a home like you so long to go back to." Her voice stayed calm, a slight movement going unseen as she held her empty hands out at her sides.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 9, 2005)

In one quick motion, Daranavo drew his blade out and pointed it out at her. Sullan gasped audibly. Daranavo's eyes blinked uncontrollably, his own mind in disbelief of what he was about to do. Of what he had to do. "Turn around Olheri, and place your hands upon your head." His voice was commanding and forceful. "I have met many of your kind...I know much of your abilities...do not test me...please." He stepped forward, his blade still out near her chest.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

Still her voice was calm, working its way into his thoughts. "It does not have to be like this." The edge of the counter pressed into her back. "I am not quite what you think." She could see that he was almost fighting himself. His eyes couldn't focus, a shooting pain growing behind his eyes and clouding his mind. "Please. Don't make me do this." She whispered. Blinking against the feeling, everything seemed to spin and he stumbled back a half a step. It was only a flash. Sullan couldn't even quit tell what had happened for a few moments. 

He could see Olheri kneeling on the floor, her head sagging and her hands pressed to the ground as she looked to be trying to hold herself up. Next to her, Daranavo lay curled on the carpet. There was no blood. No sounds. Nothing to show what had just happened. He looked to be caught in a dream, his face twitching slightly and his breath coming slowly. Her eyes were closed and she gasped slightly before she tried to stand.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

As she tried to get up, her body shook from the stress of what she had been forced to do. Finding that she was not able to get up yet, Olheir let herself down onto the cold floor, her eyes half open to the sight of the man's face only a short distance away. 

Silently her lips moved, whispering something unheard by even the best of ears. Her fingers touched Daranavo's forehead and cheek lightly, falling back as his face relaxed and his breathing calmed.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

Sullan was greatly relieved that blood was not spilled upon his floor. _Its not good for business. _He thought. He wanted very much to meet Olheri's people. In fact, this entire thing was devised for that very purpose. He had hunted down those books for years, and now, he was foiled. He would never converse with the elder, who he knew still existed. She would have had much to say. Who knows how long she has lived. 

The thoughts tormented Sullan. Knowledge is what he lived for. Now, this...man Daranavo...was using him after all. _USING ME! And for what? To exterminate the race. But why? Who would do such a thing?_ Sullan had no idea...yet. 

Thoughts faded into ideas, and the idea that touched the tip of his mind was that he would have these people find their way here...and damn the consequences. 

Sullan moved to the counter and lifted the sceptre from its stand. He marveled at it once more and smiled. _I made this. _He said to himself. He moved with it and kneeled down near Olheri. By now she was looking up at him. Silently, she knew what he was about to do. Tears flowed from her eyes as she was all but powerless to stop him. Sullan looked at her, however, his face had a grin upon it and she swore his eyes darkened. He was miles away from this room yet he was also there, before her. She felt the coldness of the scepte in her hands. 

A sudden flow of force lashed out in all directions and knocked Sullan down. A loud *BOOM* echoed outward from the sceptre, then all was silent once more. 

Sullan smiled down at Olheri. "Do not worry my dear, all will be well." He pulled from his coat a knife and held it in his hand. A long grin appeared upon his face once mor and he turned to Daranavo. He stood, bent down, and grabbed ahold of his pantleg. With a heave he began dragging him toward the basement door. He stopped, opened the door, and rolled Daranavo down the steps. *thwack*...*clack*....*thud*....*clud*....*tink*. He moved inside and shut the door behind him. 

Several minutes went by while Olheri gathered herself. She soon felt her strength returning. As she stood, Sullan appeared once more as he opened the basement door. His jacket was off, and he turned and locked the door behind him. With a large white towel, he cleaned blood from his hands and the knife that he held. When he felt the knife was clean enough, he placed it back into his pocket. He nodded at Olheri as he passed her and moved to the fireplace. He threw the blood-soaked towel into it and steam crackled as it began to burn. He sighed a long, hard sigh and sat back down into one of his chairs near the fireplace.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

Her right hand pressed to the counter as she stood to her feet. She watched as the flames licked at the bloodied towel; watched in silence as it shrink and vanish as it was consumed. 

Ashen faced, she leaned back on the edge of the counter. "What..." Her voice caught and she found she could not look away from the flames. "What have you done..?"


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

Sullan slowly turned his head half way toward her. He spoke in a calm tone. "Well we can't have him killing your people as they arrive now can we? No no, that would not do at all. Before you go, please put the sceptre back...It is quite delicate and I wouldn't want it to get damaged. The tea may still be warm if you care for a spot." He turned back and stared into the fire.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

An ice cold shadow fell on her. Blinking, she pulled her gaze from the last of the burning towel and looked down at the scepter. Kneeling slowly, cold fingers brushed the golden head and she shuddered as her grip tightened around it. 

Standing again, eyes drifted over the piece in her hands. "No... My people must not be killed anymore." Clutching the scepter tightly, she knew it was too late and that she had no other choice now. Shooting a threatening glance at Sullan, Olheri rushed for the door.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

Olheri dashed at the door. To her surprise, it opened. However, a man dressed in dark clothes stood just beyond it, and now he looked at her. He wore a black, hooded cloak. A dark, ominuos looking horse stood just behind him. She looked up into his eyes but saw nothing but darkness. Her gaze could make out no features. It was clad in a darkened armor and carried a long sword on its hip. It hissed at her and she fell back as if her insides had frozen solid. She felt sickened and nearly maddened by fear. She was barely able to shut the door behind her.

Sullan stood quickly, however his legs would not move. Confusion and fear made him freeze in his tracks.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

Shoving the door closed, she tried to do up some of the locks but having only one empty hand and that shaking badly, only the thick bolt was set in place before she stumbled back. Looking around franticly, there _had_ to be another way out! Her teeth locked against a scream that rose in her throat as much as against the sickening shadows that seemed to want to pierce her very soul. Sullan could plainly see the fear in her eyes as she hissed at him. "Let me go! _NOW!_" Clutching the scepter tighter to her chest, Olheri ran to one of the other doors hoping to find even a place to hide. "Please!!!" Shivering and unable to clear her mind, she looked from the scepter to Sullen to the main door and then over the room.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

Her fear and desperation began to make Sullan fearful for his life. He moved until his back was against the wall. "Who...who is out there?" He said, his voice quivering. He could tell she was in a rant on the fringe of madness. "That is the only way out!...Well, there is the basement...but...no, you can't go down there." He was thankful for once that he had locked it and held the key. "Just...calm down. Half of that sceptre is mine you know." He attempted to reason with her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

"Does the blood of my people count less then a few of your coins?! You have no more claim on this then on me!" The hair on the back of her neck pricked as she looked at Sullan. "I'll tell you what is it that stands at you door, old man!" She let out a low growl as she pointed to the door. "Death!"


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

Sullan...felt sick and went stark white. He fainted straight away.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

Pausing in surprise for a moment as she watched him fall, she growled in disgust. Tucking the scepter tightly into the sash at her waist, Olheri dug through Sullan's pockets. '_It has to be here..._' "There!" Picking the key up, she looked at the door that she knew must lead to the pantry.

Grabbing him by the feet, she pulled Sullan out of sight behind the counter and hurried to the door. The key turned easily and it was only a moment before she entered the room and pulled the door tightly shut. A set look came to her face as she turned to look over the room for a way out, unsure of what else she might see.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

The pantry, was infact, a large basement. As she descended down the steps she smelled the scent of musty books and dust. Crates and barrels littered the floor and huge shelves filled with papers and books lined the walls. Several caskets set on an angle also helped to line the walls where there was not a book case. As she moved forward into the "L" shaped room, she thought she saw a beam of sunlight coming from the far end. 

Her heart jumped as the thought of escape was about to become real. "Not so fast Olheri." A familiar voice came to her ears from behind her. It was that of Daranavo and she turned around quickly. He stood with his rapier poised in defiance. He stood not 10 feet from her. His left arm had a large white bandage upon it. "The sceptre, it shall stay here. Drop it at your feet or I shall run you through!" He was obviously angry.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

"Daranavo?! I..." Eyes large with fear and confusion darted over his face and back to the door behind him. "Please. You do not know what is happening!" One hand clasped tightly to the scepter; the other held open pleadingly beside her. "Please. I can't..."


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

Daranavo descended upon her in a flash of movement. She felt the cold steel of his blade enter her chest.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

She heard the sound of her knuckles upon the door to Sullan's place. The wood was damp and cold. It was a cloudy day and rain was sure to come soon. She felt sickened and without thinking she reached into her pouch and put the amulet into her hand. She had had such premonitions before, but none so vivid, none so real as the one she just had. One of the many gifts that her people possessed. Within an instant, she had moved ahead several days and seen what was to come. All was laid bare before her. The deceit, the lies, the ominous plans that would threaten the lives of her people. 

As her mind cleared and the sensations faded, it was obvious to her that Sullan did not hear her knock.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

Closing her eyes and shaking herself, Olheir stepped back from the door. Sadness crept over her, the ghost touch of cold steel pricking her heart. Yet a spark of hope showed its self.

Turning her back on the shop, she worked her way back to the Dundain to get her horse. She knew that choices had to made if anything was going to change. Her brother could yet be alive and not far from the other inn. If that was true, then she would risk seeing Daranavo there for the chance to do things her own way. Something she knew had its risks but also she knew that to do it on her own, she could only fail herself...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

_THE END​_


or it would be if it didn't say this post was too short!


----------

